# Should'nt Ga. residents have priority on quota hunts?



## Boar Hog (Aug 5, 2011)

Every year everyone gets exited when the Ga. alligator quota hunt results are released , many prematurely when they find that a non-resident hunter with the same, or in some cases fewer priority points, is awarded a tag. We as Georgians with our tax dollars and supporting positive legislation have been instrumental in bringing this species back from total eradication in this state. Should we not be rewarded first? Also we now know that a mere 29% of gator hunters are successful on average each year, however the demand for tags increases by thousands , Why not increase the tag totals in each zone accordingly? Many states issue points for rejections, however when drawing for tags, if two candidates have the same point total, one resident and one nonresident the resident gets the tag.   I apologize for the long rant but I'm sure I'm not alone in my thoughts.
                                 Boar Hog


----------



## funderburkjason (Aug 5, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> Every year everyone gets exited when the Ga. alligator quota hunt results are released , many prematurely when they find that a non-resident hunter with the same, or in some cases fewer priority points, is awarded a tag. We as Georgians with our tax dollars and supporting positive legislation have been instrumental in bringing this species back from total eradication in this state. Should we not be rewarded first? Also we now know that a mere 29% of gator hunters are successful on average each year, however the demand for tags increases by thousands , Why not increase the tag totals in each zone accordingly? Many states issue points for rejections, however when drawing for tags, if two candidates have the same point total, one resident and one nonresident the resident gets the tag.   I apologize for the long rant but I'm sure I'm not alone in my thoughts.
> Boar Hog



One reason might be for the money. An out of state license is 200 dollars where as a resident only cost 50 dollars. May not be the only reason but i would bet it has some bearing on it.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 5, 2011)

funderburkjason said:


> One reason might be for the money. An out of state license is 200 dollars where as a resident only cost 50 dollars. May not be the only reason but i would bet it has some bearing on it.



Perhaps that may be part of it, but would releasing more tags not make more revenue for the state also? The DNR sees very little of the money anyway.


----------



## Philbow (Aug 5, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> Every year everyone gets exited when the Ga. alligator quota hunt results are released , many prematurely when they find that a non-resident hunter with the same, or in some cases fewer priority points, is awarded a tag. We as Georgians with our tax dollars and supporting positive legislation have been instrumental in bringing this species back from total eradication in this state. Should we not be rewarded first? Also we now know that a mere 29% of gator hunters are successful on average each year, however the demand for tags increases by thousands , Why not increase the tag totals in each zone accordingly? Many states issue points for rejections, however when drawing for tags, if two candidates have the same point total, one resident and one nonresident the resident gets the tag.   I apologize for the long rant but I'm sure I'm not alone in my thoughts.
> Boar Hog



Can you cite any cases where the non-resident with fewer rejection points than a resident received an alligator tag for the same hunting region? Different regions require different priority points to get picked.


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 5, 2011)

I think the resident should have 2 tags to every non residents one tag on quota hunts.This way the non residents are not shut out but residents of the state have a better chance of getting drawn.


----------



## simpleman30 (Aug 6, 2011)

i've been saying this for years regarding hunting licenses in general.  close the sale of licenses to out of state hunters until a quota of resident hunting licenses is met.  i could care less about out of state hunters, especially since our club doesn't have any or accept any.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 6, 2011)

I understand what you are saying but what if the state of Fl. does not want someone coming from Ga. and catch their fish in the Gulf?


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 6, 2011)

donald-f said:


> I understand what you are saying but what if the state of Fl. does not want someone coming from Ga. and catch their fish in the Gulf?



Last time I checked Donald, fishing in the gulf didn't have a quota!


----------



## wmahunter (Aug 6, 2011)

It took me 18 years to get a quota elk tag in colorado because they only allow 20% of the tags to go to non-residents.  I see no reason GA couldn't do something similar to that system.


----------



## Bullhound (Aug 6, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> Last time I checked Donald, fishing in the gulf didn't have a quota!



Actually the limits on grouper and snapper are both determined by a quota.


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 6, 2011)

*.*

i think residents should have priorty it took me 3 years to get mine in my Zone and i figure another 3 before i get another one, i live on the florida line and dont even bother putting in in florida because the price of a non resident for gator, if they want to give them to non residents in georgia why not atleast charge the same fee that a georgian would pay in florida


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 6, 2011)

Philbow said:


> Can you cite any cases where the non-resident with fewer rejection points than a resident received an alligator tag for the same hunting region? Different regions require different priority points to get picked.



I could but to what end? You would just attempt to discredit my source. Everyone probably  knows people that received a rejection notice when another was picked with fewer points. Just go back to last years posts, and see for yourself. The numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 6, 2011)

Of 6522 applicants for the 2010 season, 676 of them were from out of state or just under 10%. Of the total applicants for the hunt, 8.7% of them were successful overall. If the ratio of those drawn held true across the board, then only 59 out of state hunters were drawn for the hunt. 
Georgia had 5807 applicants, Florida 73, North Carolina 27, Alabama 132, South Carolina 33, Tenn. 48 and a total of 363 for the remaining 44 states.
With those odds, do you really want to set a quota (within a quota) for non resident hunters? Their chances would improve greatly if that was to happen.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 6, 2011)

Coastie said:


> Just how many non-residents do you know for a fact get permits each year? I couldn't find anything to indicate the residence of any of the hunters that applied for or received gator permits.



Quite a few actually! Prove me wrong.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonder what those swamp people folks would think if some of us GA boys came down there and started getting into their quotas.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 6, 2011)

ghost8026 said:


> i think residents should have priorty it took me 3 years to get mine in my Zone and i figure another 3 before i get another one, i live on the florida line and dont even bother putting in in florida because the price of a non resident for gator, if they want to give them to non residents in georgia why not atleast charge the same fee that a georgian would pay in florida



Good point! Other states put the screws to us, charge more and make us wait longer. But Ga. Gives nonresidents the same opportunities as residents.We support our economy year round, not just one month out of the year.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 6, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Wonder what those swamp people folks would think if some of us GA boys came down there and started getting into their quotas.



They would probably "choot" us, you think?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 6, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> Good point! Other states put the screws to us, charge more and make us wait longer. But Ga. Gives nonresidents the same opportunities as residents.We support our economy year round, not just one month out of the year.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 6, 2011)

Coastie said:


> Of 6522 applicants for the 2010 season, 676 of them were from out of state or just under 10%. Of the total applicants for the hunt, 8.7% of them were successful overall. If the ratio of those drawn held true across the board, then only 59 out of state hunters were drawn for the hunt.
> Georgia had 5807 applicants, Florida 73, North Carolina 27, Alabama 132, South Carolina 33, Tenn. 48 and a total of 363 for the remaining 44 states.
> With those odds, do you really want to set a quota (within a quota) for non resident hunters? Their chances would improve greatly if that was to happen.



Ok, good, now how many priorty points did those nonres' hunters have each, and did any of them get selected with fewer combined points than any resident with equal points in the same zone? I can hardly wait to see what your research uncovers!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 6, 2011)

More tags is what we need. Id say about 4000 a year will work.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 6, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> More tags is what we need. Id say about 4000 a year will work.



4000 may be a little extreme, however knowing that many hunters who receive tags fail to hunt or even purchase a gator license. Let me just throw out one possible solution !  Select winners earlier ,allow one month to purchase your gator license, if you don't fulfill this requirement, the DNR awards the tag to an alternate. Or reissue unused tags for a shorter post season hunt opportunity. Just a thought!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 6, 2011)

That might work right there but the higher ups will say that's all figured in already.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 6, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> Ok, good, now how many priorty points did those nonres' hunters have each, and did any of them get selected with fewer combined points than any resident with equal points in the same zone? I can hardly wait to see what your research uncovers!



There is no way for me to know that, you can get the information from the same place I did and try to figure it out for your self. According to the statistics listed whatever you as a Georgia resident faced as far as chances for a particular draw is concerned is totally related to the number of applicants for a permit in that zone and the number of priority points they held so, if you want a particular zone and it is very popular with everybody then your chances will be reduced due to the number being drawn from. My 'research' as you term it, is nothing more than a quick look at the DNR website and trying to interpret the information available. They do not break out the number of out of state hunters vs priority points per draw but rather only the overall percentage of those drawn and those applying per zone. They also do not give a break down of the number of out of state hunters from any given state drawn for any particular hunt. I rteally doubt that anybody responsible for drawing the permitees looks at the residence of the hunters excepts as an after thought when the drawing is done.


----------



## Philbow (Aug 6, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> I could but to what end? You would just attempt to discredit my source. Everyone probably  knows people that received a rejection notice when another was picked with fewer points. Just go back to last years posts, and see for yourself. The numbers speak for themselves.



I do not know anyone picked with fewer points than I had.
The out-of-staters may have gone as a "guest" of a tag holder. They may have gone on a nuisance trapper hunt where the nuisance trapper has a "nuisance" tag for a particular alligator. To Kill a gator all you need is a friend with a tag or hire a nuisance trapper with a tag.

Your numbers speaking for themselves are apparently talking in a language I do not understand. 

If your source is so credible why worry about me discrediting him?


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 6, 2011)

Coastie said:


> There is no way for me to know that, you can get the information from the same place I did and try to figure it out for your self. According to the statistics listed whatever you as a Georgia resident faced as far as chances for a particular draw is concerned is totally related to the number of applicants for a permit in that zone and the number of priority points they held so, if you want a particular zone and it is very popular with everybody then your chances will be reduced due to the number being drawn from. My 'research' as you term it, is nothing more than a quick look at the DNR website and trying to interpret the information available. They do not break out the number of out of state hunters vs priority points per draw but rather only the overall percentage of those drawn and those applying per zone. They also do not give a break down of the number of out of state hunters from any given state drawn for any particular hunt. I rteally doubt that anybody responsible for drawing the permitees looks at the residence of the hunters excepts as an after thought when the drawing is done.



Zzzzzzzzzzzzz...........I believe that particular horse is deceased, I don't think anyone cares who is right or wrong, so on that note, I concede defeat if it will help you sleep better and lower your blood pressure.


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 6, 2011)

Philbow said:


> I do not know anyone picked with fewer points than I had.
> The out-of-staters may have gone as a "guest" of a tag holder. They may have gone on a nuisance trapper hunt where the nuisance trapper has a "nuisance" tag for a particular alligator. To Kill a gator all you need is a friend with a tag or hire a nuisance trapper with a tag.
> 
> Your numbers speaking for themselves are apparently talking in a language I do not understand.
> ...



Good post.  I believe you got that possum treed now.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 6, 2011)

Philbow said:


> I do not know anyone picked with fewer points than I had.
> The out-of-staters may have gone as a "guest" of a tag holder. They may have gone on a nuisance trapper hunt where the nuisance trapper has a "nuisance" tag for a particular alligator. To Kill a gator all you need is a friend with a tag or hire a nuisance trapper with a tag.
> 
> Your numbers speaking for themselves are apparently talking in a language I do not understand.
> ...


 How many points did you have


----------



## Philbow (Aug 6, 2011)

j_seph said:


> How many points did you have



I have 4 points. But I applied with my nephew in a "group" application and he only had 2 points. So our "group" could only use his 2 points. Next year "we"will have 3 so we should get zone 3 easily. I knew we only had about a 25% chance of getting picked this year.

And I am sure somebody is going to post that their sister's cousin's hairdresser's meter reader's wife, who works in a Cordele hotel, saw a bunch of New Yorkers going gator hunting, and she heard them say that they only had one point amongst all 5 of them. But I do not consider that to credible evidence.


----------



## anicho (Aug 6, 2011)

I drew a south carolina tag


----------



## Philbow (Aug 6, 2011)

anicho said:


> I drew a south carolina tag



I guess you are not a member of the anti-non-resident party.
Congratulations.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

As the gator population grows, and the glamour of killin` one wears off, maybe they`ll have an open season for everybody one day.


----------



## Son (Aug 6, 2011)

Wouldn't hurt my feelings if DNR let everybody hunt em all year. they make a mess in front of my dock every year. They'll never make me believe the gator was in danger of being eliminated. Being an avid outdoorsman, I've always seen plenty everywhere I went in gator country. I believe it's all about money and control. And most bought the "Coolade"


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> As the gator population grows, and the glamour of killin` one wears off, maybe they`ll have an open season for everybody one day.



Well maybe one day  but I expect it will take a long, long time as this year we had a total quota of 850 permits and over 6500 folks apply for those tags. 

How many years has Georgia offered a gator season?  Thought it was about 12 now but could not remember for sure.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 7, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Wonder what those swamp people folks would think if some of us GA boys came down there and started getting into their quotas.



Depending on which one it was you could be welcomed by them. LA regulations state that resident licenses cost $25.00 and tags are free, you have to apply for the number of tags based on the area you hunt when you apply for the license. Non residents pay a license fee of $125.00 and must hunt with a guide, guides must be licensed tag holders so you are not really getting into their quotas by getting a license, they are probably making some pretty good money by acting as your guide and providing you a tag or several tags if you wish and you are probably more likely to get a gator there also.


----------



## golffreak (Aug 7, 2011)

simpleman30 said:


> i could care less about out of state hunters, especially since our club doesn't have any or accept any.



Thanks for the hospitality. Being a resident of Alabama, I welcome hunters from anywhere. And, I've had members from Georgia or Florida in every club I've ever been in.

As for the quota hunts, I do agree that residents should have first shot at those tags.


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 8, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Thanks for the hospitality. Being a resident of Alabama, I welcome hunters from anywhere. And, I've had members from Georgia or Florida in every club I've ever been in.
> 
> As for the quota hunts, I do agree that residents should have first shot at those tags.



anyone who wants to shoot gators, come to Florida...we will welcome you!  our population is WAY to high and our gator hunting is way better than Georgia's anyhow.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 8, 2011)

*I Bet yall will*



CamoCop said:


> anyone who wants to shoot gators, come to Florida...we will welcome you!  our population is WAY to high and our gator hunting is way better than Georgia's anyhow.



      Shore will but,  out of state lic.  for gator   $1000
                                                             plus guide   $500- 800
                                             plus trophy fee per ft. over 8 ft.
                                                                   Total     $2000  easy

       Plus you got to get there.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 8, 2011)

frydaddy40 said:


> Shore will but,  out of state lic.  for gator   $1000
> plus guide   $500- 800
> plus trophy fee per ft. over 8 ft.
> Total     $2000  easy
> ...


Maybe we should extend them the same southern hospitality, fee wise that is!


----------



## JBowers (Aug 8, 2011)

Alligator quota permits are issued through the same application and randomized computer selection process that has been used for decades to successfully administer the Department’s deer, turkey, and waterfowl quota hunts.  This non-discriminatory system utilizes the conferring of preference points to unsuccessful applicants to ensure an equitable chance for success over time.  This is much different than a discriminatory approach based on certain demographic characteristics.  Unsuccessful applicants acquiring these preference points may use them in future years to receive preference in the selection process.  Presently, the most alligator hunting zones require the allocation of at least three preference points to be selected (69% of the successful applicants in 2011 selection process applied at least 3 or more preference points).  Based on 2011 applicants and non-selection rates, a total of 841 applicants will go into next year with 3 or more preference points.  At present, an applicant will likely need no less than 3 preference points to have a reasonable expectation to be selected.  Further, in the most popular zones, it may require at least 4 next year.

Since the inception of the hunting season for alligators, ninety-percent (90%) of the applicants have been residents and ten percent (10%) have been non-residents.  Additionally, successful resident applicants have received ninety-two percent (92%) of the available alligator permits and successful non-resident applicants have received eight percent (8%) of the available alligator permits.  This most recent quota process, nonresidents represented 9.2% of the applicants; yet, represented just 7.6% of the successful applicants (less than the average and in previous years). Thus, resident applicants are more successful in the selection process than would otherwise be predicted and non-residents are less successful than would otherwise be predicted.

There are several considerations that may have undesirable consequences if Georgia were to restrict non-resident opportunity.  For example, if non-residents were excluded from the opportunity to participate in the alligator hunting season there would be a net loss in license revenue.  In these uncertain economic times, it seems fiscally imprudent to enact measures that reduce critical revenues for wildlife conservation and management.  Additionally, Georgia residents often pursue unique hunting opportunities in other states and excluding nonresidents would be unwise in the spirit of reciprocity.  Generally, when a state enacts provisions perceived as punitive toward non-residents then such an action is often reciprocated against that state’s residents who seek unique opportunities in other states.  It seems to make the most sense upholding the spirit of reciprocity and avoiding punitive measures that may unduly harm unique opportunities that Georgia residents may seek in other states.


----------



## Michael (Aug 8, 2011)

Well said John


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Georgia is cheapest gator hunt.*



Boar Hog said:


> Maybe we should extend them the same southern hospitality, fee wise that is!



   No we can't do that.  But we don't need to complain about not getting picked ether. The Ga. Gator quota is
  one the most successful quota hunts in Ga history.

   Right up there with bringing back the Wild turkey.

  Remember when there were no turkeys, I can. Now there
 they are everywhere.  So will the alligator numbers be in a short time
  ( 10 years) or so because now they have value to 
  hunters. 
 Turkey we can all agree have value to lots 
    of hunters out there.  So they get manged well.  So 
  is the alligator being manged by the quota hunts also.
   That's how it works.    

  So please don't complain about not getting picked, just 
  keep applying for tags and invest  in the future of the
     Georgia  Alligator.

           My 2 cents       frydaddy40


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 8, 2011)

*That's right*



JBowers said:


> Alligator quota permits are issued through the same application and randomized computer selection process that has been used for decades to successfully administer the Department’s deer, turkey, and waterfowl quota hunts.  This non-discriminatory system utilizes the conferring of preference points to unsuccessful applicants to ensure an equitable chance for success over time.  This is much different than a discriminatory approach based on certain demographic characteristics.  Unsuccessful applicants acquiring these preference points may use them in future years to receive preference in the selection process.  Presently, the most alligator hunting zones require the allocation of at least three preference points to be selected (69% of the successful applicants in 2011 selection process applied at least 3 or more preference points).  Based on 2011 applicants and non-selection rates, a total of 841 applicants will go into next year with 3 or more preference points.  At present, an applicant will likely need no less than 3 preference points to have a reasonable expectation to be selected.  Further, in the most popular zones, it may require at least 4 next year.
> 
> Since the inception of the hunting season for alligators, ninety-percent (90%) of the applicants have been residents and ten percent (10%) have been non-residents.  Additionally, successful resident applicants have received ninety-two percent (92%) of the available alligator permits and successful non-resident applicants have received eight percent (8%) of the available alligator permits.  This most recent quota process, nonresidents represented 9.2% of the applicants; yet, represented just 7.6% of the successful applicants (less than the average and in previous years). Thus, resident applicants are more successful in the selection process than would otherwise be predicted and non-residents are less successful than would otherwise be predicted.
> 
> There are several considerations that may have undesirable consequences if Georgia were to restrict non-resident opportunity.  For example, if non-residents were excluded from the opportunity to participate in the alligator hunting season there would be a net loss in license revenue.  In these uncertain economic times, it seems fiscally imprudent to enact measures that reduce critical revenues for wildlife conservation and management.  Additionally, Georgia residents often pursue unique hunting opportunities in other states and excluding nonresidents would be unwise in the spirit of reciprocity.  Generally, when a state enacts provisions perceived as punitive toward non-residents then such an action is often reciprocated against that state’s residents who seek unique opportunities in other states.  It seems to make the most sense upholding the spirit of reciprocity and avoiding punitive measures that may unduly harm unique opportunities that Georgia residents may seek in other states.



    Well said,  Bother John


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm all for states giving priority to residents for hunts on state lands (i.e. residents pay through state taxes), but I believe National Forest and Federal Lands should be first come first served (as they are National Resources).


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 8, 2011)

Heck no, I dont think Ga. Res. Should have priority.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 8, 2011)

JBowers said:


> Alligator quota permits are issued through the same application and randomized computer selection process that has been used for decades to successfully administer the Department’s deer, turkey, and waterfowl quota hunts.  This non-discriminatory system utilizes the conferring of preference points to unsuccessful applicants to ensure an equitable chance for success over time.  This is much different than a discriminatory approach based on certain demographic characteristics.  Unsuccessful applicants acquiring these preference points may use them in future years to receive preference in the selection process.  Presently, the most alligator hunting zones require the allocation of at least three preference points to be selected (69% of the successful applicants in 2011 selection process applied at least 3 or more preference points).  Based on 2011 applicants and non-selection rates, a total of 841 applicants will go into next year with 3 or more preference points.  At present, an applicant will likely need no less than 3 preference points to have a reasonable expectation to be selected.  Further, in the most popular zones, it may require at least 4 next year.
> 
> Since the inception of the hunting season for alligators, ninety-percent (90%) of the applicants have been residents and ten percent (10%) have been non-residents.  Additionally, successful resident applicants have received ninety-two percent (92%) of the available alligator permits and successful non-resident applicants have received eight percent (8%) of the available alligator permits.  This most recent quota process, nonresidents represented 9.2% of the applicants; yet, represented just 7.6% of the successful applicants (less than the average and in previous years). Thus, resident applicants are more successful in the selection process than would otherwise be predicted and non-residents are less successful than would otherwise be predicted.
> 
> There are several considerations that may have undesirable consequences if Georgia were to restrict non-resident opportunity.  For example, if non-residents were excluded from the opportunity to participate in the alligator hunting season there would be a net loss in license revenue.  In these uncertain economic times, it seems fiscally imprudent to enact measures that reduce critical revenues for wildlife conservation and management.  Additionally, Georgia residents often pursue unique hunting opportunities in other states and excluding nonresidents would be unwise in the spirit of reciprocity.  Generally, when a state enacts provisions perceived as punitive toward non-residents then such an action is often reciprocated against that state’s residents who seek unique opportunities in other states.  It seems to make the most sense upholding the spirit of reciprocity and avoiding punitive measures that may unduly harm unique opportunities that Georgia residents may seek in other states.





John that is spelled out great and I agree that NR should be able to participate. That being said I wish our DNR would use a mirror type program. If someone is from another state let them hunt, fish, apply for quota hunts..... Whatever they choose to do, but when they apply for a license look at what their state charges NR's for the same thing they are buying/applying for and then GA should in turn charge them the same thing. It would penalize some for their home states gouging and reward others for their states being reasonable.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 8, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> John that is spelled out great and I agree that NR should be able to participate. That being said I wish our DNR would use a mirror type program. If someone is from another state let them hunt, fish, apply for quota hunts..... Whatever they choose to do, but when they apply for a license look at what their state charges NR's for the same thing they are buying/applying for and then GA should in turn charge them the same thing. It would penalize some for their home states gouging and reward others for their states being reasonable.



Sounds good to me, that would really increase revenue for the DNR, Lord knows they could use it!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 9, 2011)

i am an out of stater with a tag.  the license fees alone will keep me from applying any more. but then again this is not my first hunt. i love it , but approaching 500 bucks for 10 pounds of lizard meat is just about to kill me. as much as some folks are pimping out the guides they have used , you would think they would want every person hunting, not limiting who could go ........


----------



## caveman168 (Aug 9, 2011)

donald-f said:


> I understand what you are saying but what if the state of Fl. does not want someone coming from Ga. and catch their fish in the Gulf?



The sate of Florida does not want Georgian sportsmen in their state, you can tell by the license fees. i.e $1500.00 for a gator tag.


----------



## bhoward (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is the issue everyone should be looking at.  PETA as well as other preservation (not conservation) groups routinely apply for quota hunts throughout the U.S. in order to keep the numbers of actual hunters as low as possible.  North Carolina will not issue a tundra swan tag to a hunter if they did not fill out their hunt survey for instance.  It keeps those types from continuously applying and taking up tags and not hunting.

I am an out-of-stater.  I did get a permit with only 2 priority points.  But I KNOW you will not find a Georgian who had 3 priority points who did not get a tag in the zone I applied for.  The whole reason I applied for my zone was the numbers favored me.  Seems Georgians don't really care for that zone, at least historically speaking.  I also KNOW that there is NO way I would have drawn a permit with only 2 points in most of the other zones, if not all of them.

I look forward to coming down to your state, spending my hard earned money in your state, if but only for a few days, and enjoying your hospitality.  I see it as we are all hunters, and shouldn't do anything to keep other hunters from pursueing their goals and dreams.


----------



## Son (Aug 15, 2011)

This gator thing was all about money to begin with. When the gator was identified as endangered, I could have shown em all the gators they would ever want to see. Such areas as The Florida Everglades, Ocala National Forest, The Hillsborough River near Tampa, Any old Phospate mine in Polk Co. Fl, and many other places I frequented in my hunting and fishing trips. People were making money off meat and hide, and the government wanted their cut. They got it alright and we got the shaft. Can you say, "Government Control"? Well, this is just more of it. What can we do these days that isn't taxed and regulated? Not much unless you sneak around.


----------

